# had medical- how long now?



## hmmpod (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi all
sorry if this question has been raised before- but i have had medical done all clear, the london embassy has got all my results etc- how long will it be until i hear something from them?? I have applied for a temp work permit, open work permit for husband and 2x study permits for kids. My new job is supposed to start on 9th august and i cant book my flights until i get the official go ahead!!! 
please can anyone advise who is going through a similiar experience although i am aware PR can take a little longer but this is TWP ???? thanks for your responses


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you were Belgian, it would not be possible to have the stamps in your passport before August. We have done our medical on June 11, but we expect to have our passports back in September, maybe even the end of September.
I know the visa office in Berlin is a little bit faster (aprox. 5 weeks).
So I hope someone from the UK who recently went to this proces can answer you.
Good luck!


----------

